# My Planted Aquarium



## thewizardhunter (17 Oct 2008)

Hi guys, thought I'd share a feel pics of my planted tank with you.

*Dimensions*
39" x 18" x 16"/100 x 45 x 40 cm

*Volume*
180 l./40 gal./48 US gal.

*Aquarium details*
Used fishless cycling with king prawns. Tank fully cycles in 14 days. My record for a 180l tank. Thermometer was set to 28 degrees to speedup process. Tank is now 15 months old. Using Presurised CO2 with solonid and pH Controler. Use Easy Life Profito and Excel Florish alond with root tabs.

*Fish*
2 Beta Splendens male/female, 15 Cardinal Tetra (Paracheirodon axelrodi), 6 Zebra Loach (Botia striata), 5 Glass Catfish (Kryptopterus Bicirrhis), 3 Red/Flame Gouramis (Colisa Lalia), 3 Albino Corys, 2 Bristlenose Catfish male/female

*Plants/Invertebrates*
Java fern, red tiger lotus lily, elodea, Ludwigia repens, Echinodorus Ozelot

*Filtration*
Fluval 405 Canister

*Lighting*
2x T6 36

*Substrate*
Tahitian Black SaND

*Decor*
Mopani wood, Bog Wood and Rocks

*Background*
Black

*Water parameters*
Amonia 0, Nitrite 0, Nitrate 20mg/l, pH 6.5






















"I've decided that I'm going to re-aquascape the whole acuarium with a different variety of exotic plants. I've investigated the T6 tubes I installed. The daylight tube is rated at 11,000 K and the Plant grow at 6,500 both are 40% briighter that my old T8 ltubes and meet the requirements for lawning the aquarium. I'll post an update once I receive all the plants.

The new aquascape will have the following plants..

Lilaeopsis sp. .. Mauritius for the lawn (foreground)
Alternanthera reineckii lilacina (rear midground)
Ceratopteris thalictroides (rear midground)
Echinodorus .. Ozelot (midground)
Ceratophyllum demersum (foreground side of tank)
Limnophilla aromatica (foreground side of tank)
Rotala wallichii (foreground)
Valis Americana (Rear corner)
Java fern (foreground)
Red tiger lotus lilt (midbround off center, focal point)
Anubis Nana (foregraound corner)

My goodness... seems like a jungle already )


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Oct 2008)

Nice start, I like jungles hehehe  seems to me that you have your hardscape too close to the front glass, or it could be the photos that don't show it too well, seems very little foreground.
Either way the plants look great and healthy  keep us posted


----------



## thewizardhunter (17 Oct 2008)

Thanks London Dragon, I agree with you there. The aquascape is my first attemp since the tank setup and looking at it now it does seem to be too close to the front glass. When I redo the tank next week I intend to rectify that. I've had a look at the briliant galleries on this site't forum and have all sorts of ideas and fusions of ideas going through my mind. I'm dying for those plants to arrive. 

Since I installed the T6s a coupl e of weeks ago the plants are pearling like mad! You can see the oxygen bubbles from a distance at first I thought my partner had installed a fine spray aerator in ths tank. I've never seen anything like it before. All the leave are covered in bubbles and the algae has almost vanished. I'm really pleased with these new bulbs. I was thinking of getting a T5 kit when I stumbled into a thread mentioning T6s so I thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## aaronnorth (17 Oct 2008)

looks very healthy, great


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Oct 2008)

Love the lillys.  They look great


----------

